# Is this hatching normal?



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Egg #2's air cell tilted on Sunday and I'm pretty sure I saw a pip mark, since it's been 48 hours I checked the eggs again the chick has been pipping around the same area but not cutting out, it isn't chirping yet but I can feel it moving and it's air cell looks big. I'm a bit worried because it hasn't drawn in the blood yet during all that time, the veins still look prominent










any way I checked Egg #3 and the air cell has already tilted, no prominent veins and the chick is chirping, the pipping is looking good and to be honest it looks like the chick could hatch anytime.
Is it normal for #3 to hatch before #2 even when it started later and is there anything I can do to help #2 other than assisting at this point since it's to early?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The egg pictured does not look good, as to the situation...the chick is still alive...but in trouble. *As long as there a blood veins* you will not be able to assist.

What is going on inside the egg is that with the moisture lose the blood veins that are attached to the inner membrane that encases the chick have adherred to the indide shell membrane impairing the blood first, an then the yolk from being absorbed in the body.

What you might consider doing is to use a tissue wet (not moist) with warm water and blot the shell from the air cell, downwards, every few 10-15 minute for an hour so that the shell can draw in moisture. *Avoid* getting fluids near the pip marks. It won't change the air cell size, but should help to free the stuck inner membrane. Once free the chick will be able to draw in the blood and 'possibly' the yolk and turn to cut out of the egg.










*NOTE* There is a strong possility the chick will only draw in the blood an not the yolk, and hatch with it outside the body. IF so, these illustrations should help.




























Good luck!! ((((HUGS)))


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you so much srtiels.
chick #3 hatched today but sadly chick #2 didn't make it out the egg, I think it absorbed most the blood and had managed to pip through the egg but the poor thing didn't make it  there are two eggs still to hatch this week so if they have problems hopefully now I'll be better prepared.

I've got another question though, when the air cell is large in the egg do some of the chicks hatch a bit smaller than average?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*when the air cell is large in the egg do some of the chicks hatch a bit smaller than average?*

If your breeding inside you can use a humidifer in the room.

Yes, because they would be dehydrated. On those babies you need to do this....


----------

